# Passing of Tohei Sensei



## BoA36 (May 22, 2011)

Sad to report the passing of Tohei Sensei on May 19.
RIP  1920 - 2011

BoA36


----------



## Aikikitty (May 22, 2011)

.


----------



## oaktree (May 22, 2011)

Rest in Peace Tohei sensei thank you for spreading your teachings and thoughts to a world that so desperately needs it. You will surely be missed!


----------



## K-man (May 22, 2011)

One of the best.  RIP.


----------



## seasoned (May 22, 2011)

.


----------



## dancingalone (May 23, 2011)

_


----------

